# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  TV Meteorologists Changing

## venture

Some upcoming changes to KWTV and KOCO as far as their on-camera meteorologists. Unfortunately, two of the better ones in the market are leaving. Both job listings are now up, so this can be posted.

Zach Daniels, the weekend evening guy from KWTV will be leaving. 
Aaron Tuttle will also be leaving KOCO.

Zach definitely has the ability to perform as a chief met in this market, but I think we all know that Gary's highly coveted seat won't be open anytime soon. Not sure who is coming in to replace them, if any hot targets are out there, but I would expect them to be from the Plains. Likely candidates would probably come out of West or North Texas, Kansas, or the small stations in Southern Oklahoma.

----------


## changingsky

I'm so glad that Aaron Tuttle is leaving. He may be an Aggie, and I know Texas A&M has a great meteo school (I took some of their classes), but that guy is so sad. He seems intelligent enough, but he doesn't have any place on the air. He screwed up so many of Rick's severe wx reports... not even funny.
"Aaron, why don't you let me handle this?" - Rick Mitchell

----------


## drumsncode

Wow, thanks Venture79 for the cool news.  Didn't know about it.  I don't blame Zach one bit for leaving.  He's worked in the shadow of England far too long, and he'd be hurting his career to stay.  

Personally, I think Gary should have left years ago, and the only reason he stays is ego and money.  By staying "forever", he is cheating his underlings out of advancing their careers.  That's just my opinion.  He should go teach at OU or something.

I would expect Carrie Rose to high-tail it out of there reasonably soon, because she is a super high-quality person, and she doesn't deserve to be second-string either.  You just know she's is soaking up everything like a sponge, and when she gets all she can, she'd make a great Chief Meteorologist somewhere else.

----------


## venture

At the rate Gary tends to be decreasing in intensity and such, settling in to that old grandfather like state - I don't give him much longer at the post. His seat is one of the most sought over in the nation when it comes to meteorologists in the on camera world. Zach has been in Gary's shadow for some time, but no where near as long as what Brady Brus was. Jed Castles has also been at the station the longest behind Gary, but I think he is too much of a morning guy to take on the evening shift.

Personally, I think it would be good for Zach to do a chief run in another market first. He definitely has what it takes to go up as a chief in this market now, but sometimes you need to run your own ship first and learn how you want it to work. If he would just move into replacing Gary here, he wouldn't have that luxury - essentially just continuing things as they are now.

Carrie Rose is okay...I definitely wouldn't say high quality when it comes to on air performance. She is definitely one that excels more behind the scenes in running things and handling the real meteorological work in forecasting and such. 

Gary I think would be good to go to OU to teach with the vast amount he has learned and contributed over the years. We'll just have to see what happens.

----------


## FritterGirl

I don't think it's just Gary who doesn't want to leave.  I sincerely doubt KWTV wants to lose him.  He's a ratings bonanza.  When he goes, so do their ratings, although I believe over the past year or two, he's lost some of his footing to the other 2 stations. (People just growing tired of him).

----------


## oneforone

If Gary where to ever step down I think he would go the Bob Barry route. He will do severe weather and the 5 and 6 before he goes into full retirement. 

Carrie is very nice to look at in the morning.  If she would only learn to slow down and speak a little louder she would be perfect in my book.  I did notice Channel 9 gave her a bit of a make over from her very first time on the air.  She went from nerdy schoolgirl to a babe in just a few days.  Robin Marsh needs to take her aside and show her some pointers on her speech. If all else fails give her a couple of shots of liquor before the broadcast.

----------


## venture

Well I think KWTV is mostly to blame for the decline they have seen...not just Gary. For sometime there they were having Kelly Ogle back next to him talking about the weather and such. What is the point? I really think the big problem is the station has become so focused on finding a new figure to prop up. Gary carried them through the 90s pretty well. They have tried to push Kelly Ogle way too much. Personally I can't stand the ego and attitude of the guy.

They have also lost of lot of the people that were the heart of the station...Jenifer Reynolds, Angela Buckalew, etc. Dean Blevins I think is also a bit of a mark against them...Toby is a great on air personality for the sports department. 

The station is in one of those states where I think they need to shake things up a bit. The morning show is pretty good with the crew they have - Jed and Robin are great. The Noon show isn't much to care about. The evening news...3 different teams depending on the time makes things a bit confusing. The 4pm cast is a bit more relaxed and enjoyable...miss having Angela on at that hour.  The 5pm and 6pm shows just don't have much clicking.  I really think if they get Kelly out of there, replace Dean with Toby, and either replace Gary with someone like Zach Daniels...they'll see a turn around. I even think the changes excluding Gary may help.

----------


## drumsncode

It's interesting to read everyone's differing opinions.  I was a die-hard KWTV fan for years, but I switched to KOCO and I think Jessica Schambach is the finest anchor I've ever seen in my life.  I also love the incredible intimacy of the camera-work, which is something they purposely removed from KWTV's broadcasts.  

Everything at KWTV is cold and distant.  If you don't watch other stations, you might not notice, but watch KOCO a week, then KWTV, and see the difference.  There's a lot of difference in the warmth and friendliness between stations.  The journalism is roughly the same, but the way the broadcast "feels" is an entirely different thing.

----------


## venture

Agree completely Drums.  Kelly, Jenifer, Gary, and Bill were an awesome team before the horrible crash.  I think there is just too big of a gap between Kelly and Amy for those two to really bond. Gary is everyones grandpa, so him and Amy are good together. Dean...he is an analyst, and would be good for the late night crew...but not the afternoon shows.

If they got Toby, Amy, and Gary...with a new male anchor - I think they could start building that warm inviting newscast that KOCO has (I agree with you totally on that as well).

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

You guys watch entirely too much news. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drumsncode

Gawd, maybe you read entirely too many message boards! ;-)

We have the top two news stations in the country here in our ABC and CBS affiliates, so I take the quality and the feel of our newscasts here very seriously.  Go out of state sometime and see the difference.  They're not even in the same league.

Even Jon Stewart recognized the quality of the promos as he was attacking the famous "Watch Gary England or your children will die" promo.

Anyway, sorry to digress a little from the topic of changing weathermen.  Just when you think that things are going to stay the same around here, they change.  

Venture79, you mentioned about Kelly (or Amy for that matter) standing next to the weatherman to go into the segment, that's something that's done for "Human factors" in an effort to generate more interest.  It infuriated me when I first saw it done, and then of course KOCO copied it and still uses it.  I think KWTV uses it a lot less now, since maybe they figured out it's really useless.

All this presentation variety/garbage started when the FX Group put in that new set at KWTV, and the viewers have suffered for it.  We used to get these really warm, friendly shows, now we get what looks like a guided tour of the architectural splendor of their sets every night.  

All those standing shots by a big screen monitor, all that started back in November 2006 when the new set when in.  Somehow, the consultants convinced everyone that we'd rather watch an anchor from a distance than look into their face.  KWTV has basically ruined all their shows for me, and the worst part is, I don't think they care.  (The nerve!)

And Gawd, you are right...I do watch too much news!  Guilty as charged. ;-)

----------


## PUGalicious

> All this presentation variety/garbage started when the FX Group put in that new set at KWTV, and the viewers have suffered for it.  We used to get these really warm, friendly shows, now we get what looks like a guided tour of the architectural splendor of their sets every night.  
> 
> All those standing shots by a big screen monitor, all that started back in November 2006 when the new set when in.  Somehow, the consultants convinced everyone that we'd rather watch an anchor from a distance than look into their face.  KWTV has basically ruined all their shows for me, and the worst part is, I don't think they care.  (The nerve!)


The research is on FX Group's side.

Personally I think the biggest liability both KWTV and KFOR have is Ogle fatigue. Kent is not good at all in the mornings, which is why I stopped watching that show even though I think David Payne is hilarious. Kevin is just getting plain old and dry. And Kelly thinks too much of himself and his editorializing, both in his Two Cents segments as well as his ad libbing commentary on hard news items, has become tiresome and irksome.

KOCO, in my opinion, has the best news product to offer at the moment. Unfortunately, they lack the resources and tools that the other two stations have, most noticeably a helicopter. If they had the same resources, they would outpace the other two stations by leaps and bounds.

KFOR and KWTV are guilty of hanging on to talent that should have been replaced years ago. Both stations need a pretty radical shake-up. KWTV's set doesn't bother me at all... I think it's pretty cool... I just think the execution of their newscasts needs work. KFOR desperately needs help. Their set is awful. Their lighting is horrible  Linda and Kevin look terrible!

And that's my Two Cents!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Gawd, maybe you read entirely too many message boards! ;-)
> 
> We have the top two news stations in the country here in our ABC and CBS affiliates, so I take the quality and the feel of our newscasts here very seriously.  Go out of state sometime and see the difference.  They're not even in the same league.
> 
> Even Jon Stewart recognized the quality of the promos as he was attacking the famous "Watch Gary England or your children will die" promo.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to digress a little from the topic of changing weathermen.  Just when you think that things are going to stay the same around here, they change.  
> 
> Venture79, you mentioned about Kelly (or Amy for that matter) standing next to the weatherman to go into the segment, that's something that's done for "Human factors" in an effort to generate more interest.  It infuriated me when I first saw it done, and then of course KOCO copied it and still uses it.  I think KWTV uses it a lot less now, since maybe they figured out it's really useless.
> ...




I'm aware of how good/bad our news is, I've lived in several other states...I'm just giving you guys some lip.   :Smile: 

I'm in a 12 step program for my internet message board addiction. It stems from my occupation in the computer field and the odd hours I work...Somehow my employer doesn't agree and and I'm in arbitration to try and get them to pay for my therapy via workman's comp.

You see, I love irony. Even when I indirectly direct it at myself.

----------


## venture

I always wondered exactly what the "top late night news cast in the nation" meant. Obviously they don't have more viewers than a station in the top 10 markets. Obviously they don't have the market share that small markets have with one or two stations. So I just kind of shrug off those "top in the nation" promos.

I think we are coming to a concensus here...the Ogle's are one of the big problems with local news. I will second the comments about Linda on KFOR. I was watching Las Vegas and then saw the preview for the 10pm news cast...wow. She looks so worn out, old, and tired 

I too like KWTV's new set...but it has to be used effectively. The weather set is probably more functional than they have had in the past. The rest of the set...eh, who cares. I would almost rather they used the more cozy "family room" setup for their morning and weekend morning newscasts. They kind of do this already, but should try to do it a bit more.

----------


## oneforone

To be honest, I flip between the four stations.  The only thing I find annoying is the KFOR anchors being chatty with the camera.  The stupid side comments and the "Did you hear about, or Your not going to like this." 

Just read the script and tell me the news.  Stop acting like I am sitting with you at the dinner table. 

Meg Alexander reported on a a political fundraiser that permitted guests of a plate dinner to get a photo taken with a famous politican for a $1000 donation.  At the end of the story she says under her breath "I hope that Included a frame."  

I felt like taking a drive and going Stewie Griffin on her.

Family Guy- Will Ferrell Video

----------


## drumsncode

OneForOne,

I guess that's where we differ.  I love those little "snotty" remarks when they are intended as humor.  The ones I don't like are the ones where the "pretend" to be concerned about the story, and make remarks leading out of the story.  It always sounds phony to me and very scripted.

So do you like Andrew Speno's sarcasm during the Hollywood entertainment segment of FOX25?   I think it makes the show!  

And if you're watching Meg Alexander over Jessica Schambach, shame on you!  Meg is a Ford Taurus; Jessica is a Mercedes. ;-)

----------


## PUGalicious

> So do you like Andrew Speno's sarcasm during the Hollywood entertainment segment of FOX25?   I think it makes the show!


I guess that's where we differ as well. I don't tune into a NEWS program to be _entertained_ by the wittiness of the NEWS anchor.

----------


## Raspberry

From what I hear, Aaron Tuttle is still under contract, but KOCO is eagerly letting him go. KOCO tried to hire Zach Daniels, but he said "no thanks" and is heading to Virginia to be a chief.

----------


## drumsncode

I guess what I'm saying is that without any humor or light-heartedness, it's just an endless parade of crime, death, and destruction, then they tell you to have a nice day and be sure to tune in for the next show.

Kinda depressing...don't you think?

That's what annoys me in general about local news anyway.  They open straight to crime the majority of the time, and News 9 is the worst.  You are hearing about the latest murder or brutal crime before you ever even get a greeting from the anchors.  

It's a shame, because I suppose that's what they think gets the ratings.

----------


## PUGalicious

> It's a shame, because I suppose that's what they think gets the ratings.


They do it because it DOES get the ratings.

And if you think the news is too depressing, turn it off. If you want entertainment, turn to an entertainment show.

----------


## drumsncode

> They do it because it DOES get the ratings.
> 
> And if you think the news is too depressing, turn it off. If you want entertainment, turn to an entertainment show.


Turn off the news?  OMG...that's unthinkable in the most competitive market in the nation.  What would I do?  Where would I go?  How would I live?  

I'd be forced to spend more time on message boards like this one, and surely that can't be a good thing.  

Besides, like Jon Stewart said, I have to watch Gary England or my children will die...   ;-)

I remain an avid news viewer, and I watch it on many levels, the least of which is to actually get the news.  To do anything less is to miss out on all the fun!

----------


## Matt

> KFOR desperately needs help. Their set is awful. Their lighting is horrible — Linda and Kevin look terrible!


The best lighting in all the world couldn't help Linda Cavanaugh at this point.

----------


## solitude

SEE NEXT POST
(Double post. Sorry)

----------


## solitude

> *We have the top two news stations in the country here in our ABC and CBS affiliates*, so I take the quality and the feel of our newscasts here very seriously.  Go out of state sometime and see the difference.  They're not even in the same league.


Where does THAT come from? Are you saying that KWTV and KOCO in Oklahoma City can hold a candle to the team at KABC in Los Angeles? Seriously? When I was there a couple of months back, I was blown away by the quality of the this newscast. Delivery, production values, etc. But, KWTV and KOCO are both _better_? Could you explain? These guys weren't too shabby either . They blow away our local news. What exactly does "top two news stations in the country mean?" If you reply with quality, than you must work for one of them? I know we've got great news for our market size (and even some bigger), but these claims test the old credibility meter.

----------


## PUGalicious

> The best lighting in all the world couldn't help Linda Cavanaugh at this point.


I was trying to be nice. She's been around awhile.

----------


## PUGalicious

> Where does THAT come from? Are you saying that KWTV and KOCO in Oklahoma City can hold a candle to the team at KABC in Los Angeles? Seriously? When I was there a couple of months back, I was blown away by the quality of the this newscast. Delivery, production values, etc. But, KWTV and KOCO are both _better_? Could you explain? These guys weren't too shabby either . They blow away our local news.


Plus they are in HD!

They are scared to put the local talent in HD. Especially on KFOR.

----------


## Matt

> I was trying to be nice.


I wasn't.

----------


## drumsncode

> Where does THAT come from? Are you saying that KWTV and KOCO in Oklahoma City can hold a candle to the team at KABC in Los Angeles? Seriously? When I was there a couple of months back, I was blown away by the quality of the this newscast. Delivery, production values, etc. But, KWTV and KOCO are both _better_? Could you explain? These guys weren't too shabby either . They blow away our local news. What exactly does "top two news stations in the country mean?" If you reply with quality, than you must work for one of them? I know we've got great news for our market size (and even some bigger), but these claims test the old credibility meter.


I don't work for anything related to local news.  I need some of our members to step up here and explain it, probably JBrown I think it is, or SoonerBorn1973 come to mind without me looking up their ID's.

We really DO have the #1 ABC local news affiliate in the country here, and KWTV is the #1 Late News IN THE NATION.  I don't make this stuff up guys, so contact the respective stations and let them explain it if you want.  I bet Kelly Ogle would be more than proud to tell you about it, or maybe the KWTV News Director Blaise Labbe, which would be Blaise.Labbe@News9.net if I'm not mistaken.

In OKC, we've got some of the best meteorology equipment in the country (ask Gary), and KWTV has a completely state-of-the-art news set, custom designed by the FX Group.   I've never seen a national newscast that could hold a candle to the aesthetic quality that I see on KOCO or KWTV, and our weekend talent, including the reporters, makes the primetime talent at most stations look like rank amateurs, so we have a lot to be proud of here.  

I don't know why OKC evolved into such a high-quality, competitive market, but it has.   In short, those claims about being #1 are not mine, they are advertised by the stations themselves.

----------


## Matt

This probably explains why all the talent in the "big" markets such as New York and Los Angeles have been falling all over themselves to get jobs here in OKC.

----------


## PUGalicious

> In short, those claims about being #1 are not mine, they are advertised by the stations themselves.


And there's been such a thing as misleading advertising...

----------


## Andrew4OU

Where are Zach and Aaron going?  I actually liked these two.

----------


## drumsncode

Since we are talking about weathermen, I caught the new version of Gary England's promo today, the version that replaces "Watch Gary England or your children will die".  

I don't know who the people are that make these promos, but it's the most syrupy thing you've EVER seen.  I didn't know whether to laugh or puke, maybe I should have done both.  

You've got to see it to believe it.  They're trying to make Gary out to be some kind of deity, worshipped by all in the state.  I'm serious, when you see it, make sure you have a trash bag handy; you might need it.  

It scares the heck out of me, because I think KWTV is actually starting to believe that they are "all that" and then some.  I'm surprised they don't put a halo over his head with special effects during the show.

----------


## venture

I've seen it a couple times...its not terrible, but I agree with KWTV's attitude. Gary is definitely one of the more well respected meteorologists in the meterological community, but they go over the top a bit. They need to let Gary be the person he was a few years back before the station's new makeover.

----------


## jbrown84

KWTV's 10pm newscast _IS_ the number one rated 10pm newscast in the country, and while we may not have people from larger markets scrambling for jobs here, we certainly have people making lateral moves or even a step down from equal and smaller markets.  A friend of mine left a solo anchor position in Texas (where he had Kelly Ogle-level fame) to be a reporter at KWTV.

OKC is one of the most competitive markets in the nation largely because KWTV is one of the few locally owned stations left and the other stations have to really step it up to compete.

----------


## PUGalicious

> KWTV's 10pm newscast _IS_ the number one rated 10pm newscast in the country....


According to whom?

----------


## jbrown84

Neilsen.

ROFL

----------


## PUGalicious

Care to provide a link?

ROFLMAO

----------


## metro

> The best lighting in all the world couldn't help Linda Cavanaugh at this point.


Ironically enough but this is one reason KFOR hasn't switched to HD yet, they don't want to show her in HD clarity.

----------


## PUGalicious

I heard that too... seems to be a major matter of discussion...

----------


## Misty

What?  Is anyone really that vain?  I have to say though, while watching my beloved Kirk on Gameday in HD at a friend's house I was SHOCKED.  No one looks good in HD, I hate it and am glad my tvs are a million years old and can't get it.  Even The Great Visored one didn't look good in HD!

----------


## PUGalicious

I love my HD. 

But certain people definitely should not be seen in HD...

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> What?  Is anyone really that vain?  I have to say though, while watching my beloved Kirk on Gameday in HD at a friend's house I was SHOCKED.  *No one looks good in HD,* I hate it and am glad my tvs are a million years old and can't get it.  Even The Great Visored one didn't look good in HD!


After flipping channels the other day and seeing one Molly Sims on my TV in all her HD glory, I'm going to have to disagree with that one.

----------


## drumsncode

I understand the people doubt the "#1 Late News in the Nation" claim by KWTV, but it's true.  It's based on the Nielsen Rating, just like JBrown said (thanks man, for stepping up).

The best place to read about it is at:
Nielsen Ratings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and also at:
KWTV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The way I currently understand it, is that KWTV at 10pm has the highest percentage of viewers in its market, higher than the percentage of viewers in other markets across the nation.  That's a percentage, not an absolute number of viewers, so I think that helps clear up the differing views on it.

It basically goes to show that we are all News Junkies here in Oklahoma, probably because there's nothing else to do in this "Barren Wasteland of a State" as Charles Barkley might say it.

----------


## PUGalicious

No... it shows that it's easier to be a big fish in a small pond.

----------


## solitude

> The way I currently understand it, is that KWTV at 10pm has the highest percentage of viewers in its market, higher than the percentage of viewers in other markets across the nation.  That's a percentage, not an absolute number of viewers, so I think that helps clear up the differing views on it.
> 
> It basically goes to show that we are all News Junkies here in Oklahoma, probably because there's nothing else to do in this "Barren Wasteland of a State" as Charles Barkley might say it.


_Now that makes more sense._ It's much easier for smaller markets to get a larger percentage of viewers to one station.  Do you realize we have only 3 stations with 10 pm newscasts? Do you know how many network affiliated and independent stations have 11 pm newscasts in Los Angeles? A percentage of viewers means nothing at all as far as quality of our talent or how 'good' the newscast is. Columbus, Ohio's NBC affiliate could have 90&#37; of the 10 pm viewers and then _they_ would have the "#1 rated newscast in the country." It means nothing. Everyone was trying to use that phrase in this thread and connect it to the QUALITY of the newscasts we have here. Trying to compare OKC TV news, in terms of quality, with top markets is hilarious. It may be great for our market size, but big market TV news? It doesn't even come close.

----------


## jsibelius

Quote:
Originally Posted by PUGalicious View Post
I was trying to be nice.




> I wasn't.


Well, you should be nice.  Just because she's showing her experience instead of hitting the Botox...  I applaud KFOR for not getting rid of her just for having a few wrinkles.

But that background they use really is awful.

----------


## okctvnewsguy

> Quote: ...It infuriated me when I first saw it done, and then of course KOCO copied it and still uses it. ...All this presentation variety/garbage started when the FX Group put in that new set at KWTV, and the viewers have suffered for it.  We used to get these really warm, friendly shows, now we get what looks like a guided tour of the architectural splendor of their sets every night.


The KOCO set was built by FX Group 3 Years before KWTV's set, so who's copying who?

----------


## drumsncode

> The KOCO set was built by FX Group 3 Years before KWTV's set, so who's copying who?


Hey man, don't try and confuse me with the facts!  ;-)

I was referring to the choreography of running the anchors all over the set; that's the infuriating part.  That's what emerged in all the stations right after NEWS 9 put in their new fang-dangled two-story behemoth.  

Since that set went in at NEWS 9, we've had some of the coldest shows in the history of the world.  I used to watch NEWS 9 at 5, 6, and 10pm.  After that set went in, it wasn't long before I switched to KOCO and the much warmer, more intimate camera-work.  

The first few months KWTV had that set, I actually saw shows that never gave their female anchors a single close-up, instead, they opted to give us every distant shot from every ridiculous position on the set.  The first night of their 10pm weekday show was so ridiculous that Mark Shannon even blogged about it and drew a hiliarious diagram of the anchor's movements across the set.

You know as well as I do that stations hire beautiful anchors to put them on camera.  A beautiful anchor shot from 25 feet away is just a waste of her salary.

The look and feel of a broadcast is just as important as the journalism, otherwise stations wouldn't spend millions on new sets, graphics packages, and supermodel anchors, they'd just get people off the street that were good at reading a prompter.

----------


## NE Oasis

> I used to watch NEWS 9 at 5, 6, and 10pm.  After that set went in, it wasn't long before I switched to KOCO and the much warmer, more intimate camera-work.


This statement blew me away. Why? Because I used to be a loyal KWTV viewer who went as far a describing KOCO as the "as boring as plain toast" newscast.
I changed a few months ago. Now I know why. My subconscious must agree with drumsncode!

----------


## Matt

> Well, you should be nice.


Nah.




> Just because she's showing her experience instead of hitting the Botox...  I applaud KFOR for not getting rid of her just for having a few wrinkles.


I don't know, I'd rather watch an anchor who doesn't make my stomach turn, experience be damned.  But that's just me.

All I know is, I can hardly tell the difference between Linda and Senior at this point.

----------


## drumsncode

> This statement blew me away. Why? Because I used to be a loyal KWTV viewer who went as far a describing KOCO as the "as boring as plain toast" newscast.
> I changed a few months ago. Now I know why. My subconscious must agree with drumsncode!


Your subconscious will tell you something is wrong or unsatisfying long before you figure out what a station is doing to you.

NEWS 9 has reversed some, but not nearly enough of its presentation stupidity.  They are hell-bent on showing off their set with ridiculous shots at every opportunity.  Watch KOCO, FOX25, and KWTV in a given night as observe the differences in camera intimacy, and how much more enjoyable it is to see an anchor's face in a tighter shot, compared to 25 feet away.

Look at how terribly distant those two-shots are on KWTV, dictated by their set design.  Look at how much tighter the same shots are on KOCO or FOX25.  Look at how they open the show, and whether the anchors greet you face to face, or whether the show opens straight to video, allowing several minutes to pass before you ever see an anchor's face.   Those things add up!

Just tonight I channel-flipped to NEWS 9 during some breaks on KOCO, and all I saw was distant, anchor-obscuring shots.  I saw two panoramic shots where they deliberately used Kelly Ogle's body to block your view of Amy McRee as they were going into a segment.  That's ridiculous.  

Look at those distant openings of the show where the anchors are standing so far away you can hardly tell the difference between Melissa Maynarich and Amy McRee.  That's ridiculous too.

Look at their parting shot, once again, shot from so far away you can't even make out the smiles on their faces, but somehow they think it's okay to thank you for watching, like a house guest that drove half-way down the block, then stuck his head out of the car window and yelled "Goodbye, thanks for everything!"

They worry more about showing us their spiral staircases and their fricking blue floor than they do showing us the anchors.  

Just for kicks, count the close-ups of your favorite anchor on each station, and if you can, keep track of their total face-time.  You'll be amazed at how consistent it is, and also with how short-changed you get by KWTV.  McRee fans have to scratch and claw for every shot, while Carlo fans get the goods every night without fail.

But hey, I'm not bitter! ;-)  

I watched KWTV loyally for more than a decade, but they ran me off by putting the set above the anchors.

----------


## jbrown84

I like KWTV's set.  It's more like a cable news set.

How interactive is CNN's set?  Wolf Blitzer and friends move all over the place to various set pieces.  

I see it as breaking the mold.

----------

